# Translationparty.com



## Jashwa (Oct 21, 2009)

First, here's an example.  Laugh your ass off. 

http://www.translationparty.com/#4894792

Just go to www.translationparty.com and type in something (longer is better, lolthat'swhatshesaid) and you'll find hilarious results.  I'm laughing my ass off right now.


----------



## Ziff (Oct 24, 2009)

I took:
Never tell your parents that you are gay. If you do, they will find the nearest object and smack you in the head with it. Then try to suck cock with your messed up face.

and it made into:
Please tell me and gay parents and please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please and please. In that case, they will find the nearest object in my head. Then suck cock like crazy in your face.


----------



## blueeyes (Oct 24, 2009)

"Dear Dennis, i know that u like bondage, and you take sexual gratifiction in pain. this is unhealthy, and i am worried about you. you are a sick bastard."

Final result:
"Dear Dennis gratifiction please. Please. Å¬ sexual slavery, please contact our pain. It's unhealthy. I'm worried about you. Is a disease of the snacks."

lol  this is funny.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 24, 2009)

Ooooollldddddd


----------



## DamionRuthers (Oct 24, 2009)

Original:
"I haven't got a wang named marco."

Final:
"However, my name is Mark King."



Sinjo said:


> Ooooollldddddd



Wwwhhhhhhooooooo gggggiiiiiivvvveees aaaaaaaa ffffffuuuuuuuccccckkkkk?


----------



## Hir (Oct 24, 2009)

How do I get it to translate it over and over again? It just translates once for me =/

EDIT: Tried something else random and it worked, fun. http://www.translationparty.com/#4957127

EDIT2: Yet this one only translates once, I'm confused. http://www.translationparty.com/#4957169


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> How do I get it to translate it over and over again? It just translates once for me =/
> 
> EDIT: Tried something else random and it worked, fun. http://www.translationparty.com/#4957127
> 
> EDIT2: Yet this one only translates once, I'm confused. http://www.translationparty.com/#4957169



... Did you wait? I clicked that link and it kept translating..


----------



## Hir (Oct 24, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> ... Did you wait? I clicked that link and it kept translating..


I think it must glitch up when you put in too many words, when I click the link it works but back when I put it in first it didn't work =/


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I think it must glitch up when you put in too many words, when I click the link it works but back when I put it in first it didn't work =/


You're right.  When I first did the one that I linked, it had the whole thing, but when I linked it to you, it cut off.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 24, 2009)

Carcass - Vomited Anal Tract said:
			
		

> Oral eruption Rectal extroversion ... Your vagus implodes, as nausea strikes Savaging your body in terminal retch Violent spasms and decaying enzymes Engulf your throat as you belch Intestinal disturbance, your ileum turns inside-out Your duodenum is thrust up towards your mouth Your pancreas excretes stale septic pus Your whole digestive system is now a sticky mush Rectal vomit in your thorax Retch your anal tract





> Oral eruption Rectal terminal retch violently ... my body cramps and nausea - the collapse of the vagus nerve in the throat, and digestive enzymes into the lumen of the ileum of septic bowel excretion of pusè†µè‚›vomiting gate, old strike, Swallowing the rate of colorectal cancer for all voting systems to a thrust Sutikkidorodoro belch 1 2 Savaging Breast cancer is the collapse of the foot and mouth disease is a retch now



Hahah :3 Cute


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 24, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Hahah :3 Cute


o.o

I don't think I'll have an appetite ever again.


----------



## Xshade (Oct 26, 2009)

"How dare ye steal my bacon! Give me my bacon back or I'll get my army to attack you at daybreak! No? Then my army is mobilizing! I will destroy you! ...Huh? He gave up the bacon? Attack him anyways! Show no mercy! ( Get me orange juice why you are at it!)"
After:
"Nante, for me, steal the bacon! I was at daybreak, he attacked back bacon. No? Then my army is mobilizing! I will destroy you! ... Huh? He gave up the bacon? Just attack him! Show mercy! (So why I would be orange juice!)"

http://www.translationparty.com/#5011604


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.translationparty.com/#5011691

somehow apple pie and sex with your wife turns gay.

EDIT: http://www.translationparty.com/#5011745 FOR THE FANDOM


----------



## Azure (Oct 26, 2009)

I prediliction are the opinions of idolatrous parents want them to fill my anus inflatable doll. Then I inserted into the anus, I will remain in place behind your legs to run around most of the necessary muumuu.


http://www.translationparty.com/#5011746

This site is a good laff.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 26, 2009)

i said a phrase i feel about my mother and it turned it into a bunch of 'yo mama' jokes XD

http://www.translationparty.com/#5011796


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.translationparty.com/#5012821
beet juice makes your poop red
what does the last one mean?


----------



## Lobar (Oct 26, 2009)

Yo, translationparty.com, I'm really happy for you, and I'mma let you finish, but lemonparty.org is the best party website of all time.  Of all time!

Because our Web site, I'mma Patiyo, lemonparty.org translationparty.com I saved a lot of time and luck.  Of all time!

http://www.translationparty.com/#5013556


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.translationparty.com/#5019661


----------



## xcliber (Oct 26, 2009)

Well we all know this game could have been worse:
http://www.translationparty.com/#5020167


----------



## JMAA (Oct 26, 2009)

Lol.
http://www.translationparty.com/#5020960
http://www.translationparty.com/#5020998
http://www.translationparty.com/#5021010
http://www.translationparty.com/#5021035 -> This one is long.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 26, 2009)

yknow what sucks, this shit doesnt work on firefox :C


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.translationparty.com/#5021191
XD


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 26, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> yknow what sucks, this shit doesnt work on firefox :C



I thought it was just me :c. I allowed all the scripts I was willing to allow, but still nothing.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.translationparty.com/#5023207
wait, what?


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 26, 2009)

of cours that wont reach quilibrium XD

@ i dont know why it wont run on firefox. i dont even use adb. but  sime things that have scripts like that need IE >_> annpoying

XD evntually it calls firefox stupid before running out of sense:
http://www.translationparty.com/#5023829


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 26, 2009)

...I'm not even going to post what the equilibrium is........ *shudders*


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 26, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I thought it was just me :c. I allowed all the scripts I was willing to allow, but still nothing.





SailorYue said:


> yknow what sucks, this shit doesnt work on firefox :C


I use firefox and it works just fine.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 26, 2009)

what addons do you disable tho? i have adblocker and foof as my adblocking programs, and im not disabling them for one little website.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 26, 2009)

childrens nersary ryme turned inot an argument XD

http://translationparty.com/#5028952


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 26, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> what addons do you disable tho? i have adblocker and foof as my adblocking programs, and im not disabling them for one little website.


Mine's pretty much default.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 27, 2009)

http://translationparty.com/#5029500
http://translationparty.com/#5029535
http://translationparty.com/#5029592
http://translationparty.com/#5029747


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 27, 2009)

http://translationparty.com/#5030220


----------



## JMAA (Oct 27, 2009)

http://www.translationparty.com/#5032744
From confession to... what?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 27, 2009)

http://www.translationparty.com/#5033473

ZOh my goodness =O

Mine messed up =/

ETA:
http://translationparty.com/#5033513


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 27, 2009)

http://www.translationparty.com/#5033536



> the fur affinity forum is full of trolls and everyone there is a big meanie





> Vandalism, Titometoru our hair a different forum, reduce the number of different affinity



Haha what.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh my god. "grabbing pills" broke it!


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 27, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Oh, my god. "grabbing pills" broke it!



wow, thats amazing! :O


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 27, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> wow, thats amazing! :O



I thought it was funny...

Edit:
I'm NOT a committee!

=

Commission me!


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 27, 2009)

> Mine's pretty much default.


of course >_>

well i have the adon IE tab, so i can switch rendering engines at the click of a button, so its not ALL bad.. just anoying\\

http://translationparty.com/#5034752
when did include me an ect?  XD


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 27, 2009)

*Before:
*You are one lazy peice of ass machinery*

After:*
12:59 minutes on each hip, and gradually people to the two units 1 and 2, respectively, each task, two single beds and two for each unit, one of two single units one by one morning at least one to two minutes before

ALLOFIT: http://translationparty.com/#5034804
Was amusing to see how that one progressed. :>


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 27, 2009)

It agrees with mee. :<

http://translationparty.com/#5034908


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Oct 29, 2009)

I win:

I took:
I took the ecstasy the other night and got really high. Then went to a party that turned out to be a sausage fest and realized that I really liked cock.

and got:
My joy is the actual height of one night. Moving party and sausage festival, I actually noticed that the chickens were found.


----------

